# Empty water bottles with puppies.



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

Is it ok to give my puppy Empty Water Bottles? 

I have given her a few, and dont let her rip them to shreds, but she LOVES them! 

anyone else in this boat or is it just weird?

chris


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

yes, but I don't leave my pups alone with them. Also remove top and if there's that little plastic ring (other part of top) I pry that off. They love the crunch.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, they are Jerz favorite toys! She has learned how to actually take the top off and will try to lick out the remaining drops of juice or water than are in there...


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

It's weird how much puppies like empty water bottles. Those were one of Khyber's favorite toys when he was a pup. Nevermind all the cool toys I bought for him, just give him a water bottle and he's happy! 

If you have any worries at all about them, you can always buy covers like these: water bottle crunchers. There are lots of these covers out there. There is one company that makes them out of heavy duty material similar to what they use on fire hoses.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I used to put pieces of hot dog in Gatorade bottles and give them to Inara. She absolutely loved rolling it around and chewing the bottle. With the hot weather I put ice in them for her. Nothing like super cheap entertainment!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark LOVES them as well.

I always remove the top and the little plastic ring - don't want him choking on them when he gets them off.

It's funny how the most cheapest things we buy are what our puppies like to play with and yet, we still buy exspensive toys on top of that!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cujo loves them. Mom insists that he LOVES to take the top off himself and that he will NOT eat it. So far she has been right. With my lot though the top comes off before the dog gets it.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I've also placed the empty plastic bottles in an old sock...and tie the sock off at the end.. hours of entertainment for puppies.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PI've also placed the empty plastic bottles in an old sock...and tie the sock off at the end.. hours of entertainment for puppies.


What a great idea!! I've also kept bottles with a little bit of water outside overnight during the winter so they freeze. Next day as pup plays with the bottle, the ice breaks up, and you have a rattly-noisy toy with treats inside!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Basha will snatch them even with water in them! Pepsi bottles too....Basha takes teh tops off, so I try to get them off before she gets the bottle....Ix was running around wtih a smaller full bottle he unearthed this am while I was cleaning the kennel....and guarding it fiercely from his sisters! I will have to try the sock thing for the pups...

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just be prepared for when your puppy grabs the full bottle! *L* Jax loves them but DH has pulled more than one full pepsi bottle from her mouth.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL.. that's true about watch it. I still have Laos at times attack a case of water bottles. I'll leave him for just a few minutes...come into the kitchen to see several full bottles of water destroyed with water all over the floor.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna loves bottles...I have to watch her and bottles that are still being used, but we're on our second bottle cover...a stuffed pig that the bottle goes in. She's loves it!


----------

